# Mosaic swimming pool Belgium 2015



## sparky. (Apr 17, 2015)

Visited with Mr bones and a none forum member brilliant location very interesting. here are some photos hope you like them...





[/URL][/IMG] 




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL]
[/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## HughieD (Apr 17, 2015)

Wow...Some fab architecture there and great pix too..


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 17, 2015)

Nice architecture,the staircase is quite something!Great shots.


----------



## Goldie87 (Apr 17, 2015)

Good stuff, I like it there. Shame to see all the new damage to the windows, but suppose its not in the best of areas!


----------



## skankypants (Apr 18, 2015)

Super pics!!..


----------



## smiler (Apr 18, 2015)

Superb image's, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 18, 2015)

That is bloody lovely
Top work fella


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 19, 2015)

Awesome photos. Nice site this, ive not seen this one before


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 20, 2015)

Brilliant stuff, got busted here so never got to the good bits, or the roof so am thankful to have seen them! 
Excellent set of photos.


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Apr 20, 2015)

What an amazing place, love that entrance with the stairs and the pool itself with the light beaming in all the way down. Great set


----------

